# New York Tri-State Area Breeders?



## BanditsMommy

Hi all, 

I'm from Long Island, NY and I am looking into getting a havanese puppy toward the end of this year or beginning of next year. I know finding the right breeder can take some time, and then usually there's a wait list for puppies, so I wanted to start early. 

I currently have a 2 year old Maltese/Shih Tzu mix named Bandit. I now know that designer dogs and pet shops are not the right way to go about buying a dog, so this time around, I would like to do it the correct way. I was woefully uninformed the last time and ended up with my current dog, who I still absolutely adore, but has allergies galore. 

This time around, I have researched many different dog breeds and feel that the havanese is the right dog for our little family. I am having trouble finding good havanese breeders online and when I found this forum I thought maybe one of you would have a good breeder experience that could give me somewhere to start. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eddie

hairpups.com these people are the best,check out there web site, talk to Christie


----------



## Fashiongal21

Eddie said:


> hairpups.com these people are the best,check out there web site, talk to Christie


THIS! Mossimo and Eddie are brothers from another mother.. or daddy haha. Cant say enough good things about Hairpups!


----------



## Miss Paige

Havanese Club of America has a breeder reference list-check there. See if there is a local Havanese Club, I am sure there is one in NY state- that is a good place to start.


----------

